# Brora Golf Club Review



## stef92 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi All

I have to say Brora is a true links golf course! And dirt cheap too!

Never have I played anywhere where the first hole is less than 300 yards, and you cannot see a landing area or the green off the tee, with no hills in the way, such is the way nature shapes the course!

There are no markers whatsoever, all down to the eye.

Plus, there are other things that are on the course other than golfers, the local cows and sheep, hence why there are also electric fences round the greens, which were top notch!

This is the theme throughout! It is not long but it beat me up true and proper! I think there may have been some club hurling at some point evenâ€¦!         

A real top class track, but even further north than Dornoch, but if you are heading up to play Dornoch, Castle Stuart, Nairn etc. Definitely, worth adding to the trip!

Plus the welcome for visitors, seeing as they don't get too many due to the isolation of the place is crazy!

We had a bacon bap before we set off, and were told it was the best North of the Border, before eating it. It was brought over by the chef himself, with great pride. And, it was pretty darn good to be honest! It just raised my chance of a heart attack by 50% that is all!

And then, on the 1st tee, a lady member saw our bewildered faces and showed us the way and talked us through the tricky parts of the course to navigate!

The oddest thing was adjusting to the fact that Brora is designed by James Braid, the same designer of Gleneagles that we played the day before and was a complete kettle of fish!


 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]  [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]  [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]  [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]  [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## thecraw (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome looking place, Algar5 will enjoy the sheep!!!


----------



## algar5 (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome looking place, Algar5 will enjoy the sheep!!!
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful looking course but the Black Sheep at Machruhanish Dunes just have the edge.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2010)

Played here on Saturday for their last walk on open. the course was in superb nick. it s almost impossible to lose a ball here as well thanks to the sheep. Was going to suggest playing here instead of golspie next years meet up in sept.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 23, 2010)

It looks an absolute belter


----------



## Dodger (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks fantastic,it is on my list to play but it is a bloody long treck to get there.

One thing I would say is I hate those box bin things some courses have,always makes me think it's pikey....I'm I being a golf snob cos I can't put my finger on why I think this,maybe I have played somewhere that has them and it was pish.


----------



## percy_layer (Oct 23, 2010)

I was at Brora on a trip a few years ago and really enjoyed it, wasn't expecting anything special compared to Tain, Dornoch, Lossiemouth and Nairn but was very impressed. It wasn't long but had loads of character and was in very good condition.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 23, 2010)

Click to expand...

Did your Welsh mates bring their caddies?


----------



## birdieman (Oct 23, 2010)

Great fun course, played it a couple of times, think it has that quirky Braid thing where the 4 par 3's point north, south, east and west.
I would recommend it highly too, much easier than Dornoch but a good test in the wind.


----------

